# ¿ Por qué se quema el puente rectificador ?



## Luis Ferando RD (Jun 26, 2014)

Estoy construyendo una fuente de alimentación para un motor insuflador de llantas de automóvil que antes se conectaba al encendedor del auto. He utilizado un transformador de 12 volts a 5 amperes. Utilicé un puente rectificador de 6 A y se quemó, ahora le he puesto uno de 35A a 800V y se calienta como plancha. ¿porqué se queman los puentes y por que se calienta el de 35 amperios?  ¿Cómo puedo evitar que se caliente el puente?  Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2014)

Atornillándole un disipador , chapa de aluminio.

Raro que funcione con 5 A , consumen mucho más !


----------



## papirrin (Jun 26, 2014)

¿y el transformador no se calienta?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Atornillándole un disipador , chapa de aluminio.
> 
> Raro que funcione con 5 A , consumen mucho más !



¿Chapa de Aluminio, dices? Creo que no es suficiente.

Saca cuentas dosme: 1A X 12V = 12W --- 5A X 12V = 60W.

El cautín de 25W alcanza 400º, el de 50W, si no lo construyesen más gordo, con mayor superficie de disipación, levantaría a más de 600º.

Por otro lado, le recuerdo al amigo inflador de caucho, que ese tipo de motor no requiere expresamente de corriente continua (DC), es un motor del tipo UNIVERSAL, por tanto, se puede conectar a la corriente alterna (AC), de 12VAC claro. O sea, directamente al secundario del trafo.

El único cambio que pudiese requerir sería la inversión de los cables que van a las escobillas (Carbones) y esto, solo en el caso de que, en AC, girase al revés.

Saludos:


----------



## papirrin (Jun 26, 2014)

> El único cambio que pudiese requerir sería la inversión de los cables que van a las escobillas (Carbones) y esto, solo en el caso de que, en AC, girase al revés.



teoricamente no importaria para que lado gire¿ no? se supone que es una viela y un piston XD


----------



## opamp (Jun 26, 2014)

Acabo de medir uno, esos que dicen 300PSI!!!,que tienen linternita y luz intermitente, cuando lo necesité me inflo a solo 20PSI!!!, te sirve para que en una emergencia puedas llegar a la llanteria más cercana a 10 KPH.
Lo coloque a una bateria de 50Ah que tengo como fuentecita de potencia y me jaló 7.8A en vacío( más de 40A en el arranque, en vacio), le coloqué el pulgar a la salida de aire y se levantó a 9.7A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Chapa de Aluminio, dices? Creo que no es suficiente.
> 
> Saca cuentas dosme: 1A X 12V = 12W --- 5A X 12V = 60W.
> 
> ...


 
El puente estará disipando 2 * Vd * I = 2 * 1V * 10 A = 20 Watts.

No son motores universales , son con imán permanente


----------



## mcrven (Jun 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El puente estará disipando 2 * Vd * I = 2 * 1V * 10 A = 20 Watts.
> 
> *No son motores universales , son con imán permanente *



Ahí sí que tienes razón.

Ahora, con lo de la disipación, ciertamente que la cuenta está acertada pero la realidad deja por sentado que "20W CALIENTAN", y parejo.

Pero, ahora que pienso sobre esto, creo recordar que cuando se utiliza un rectificador puente, la tensión resultante sería de VAC X 1,4142 y esto daría como resultado  aprox. 17 V, que contribuirían a elevar el consumo del motor.

Sugeriría que se utilizase un solo diodo, rectificando a media onda. Lo que resultaría en una tensión más ajustada para el motor y menores pérdidas en los diodos.

Saludos:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2014)

No se le ponen capacitores de filtro , así que rectificado con puente, los 12 V quedan pulsantes de 17 Vp.

 Y creo que el motor lo verá como 9,81 Vef ¿no? 

Del mismo modo que ven los 110 V cómo 90 , y los 220 V cómo 180 V ¿no me equivoco , no?

Tengo que hacerle uno idéntico a la Biarru , para su bici , ya tengo todo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola Amigo, deberías aclarar exactamente el consumo max. que puede tener en la carga.
Además, un esquema eléctrico de cómo estás haciendo las conexiones.


----------



## Luis Ferando RD (Jun 28, 2014)

No el transformador no se calienta, solo el diodo que se calienta bastante, he medido el amperaje antes de entrar al diodo y después de salir de él y hay una diferencia de casi 3 amperes. Lo que me hace pensar que me falta poner algo entre el transformador y el diodo para que no se consuma tanto amperaje. Alguien en algún lado mencionó un filtro con una bobina, pero la verdad no le entendí. De verdad que no tengo ni idea que esta  pasando. Es hasta cierto punto absurdo que un diodo con esas características se caliente, si el motor del insuflador opera con el voltaje del auto. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2014)

! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales !, caro Luis Ferando RD te recomendo agregar un generoso dissipador de calor a la puente rectificadora y listo tudo anda de maravillas .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Luis Ferando RD (Jun 28, 2014)

Daniel, gracias, solo que ¿disipara el calor suficiente para que no se funda?, y bueno, mi pregunta es, ¿Puede un filtro de inductancia, reducir el desgaste del puente rectificador? y de ser así ¿alguien me podría decir cómo construirlo?
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2014)

Lo calor generado por la puente rectificadora es puro efecto joule donde la corriente que passa por los 4 diodos X la queda de tensión (Vd = 0.7 o mas) en cada uno de los quatro genera esa potencia dissipada en calientamento.
Olvide "filtros" que puedan te ayudar a bajar ese calientamento eso es "tonterias"
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2014)

Hola, buenas noches, meto la cuchara.

Por cuestiones de la vida ayer tube que armar de emergencia una fuente para un inflador portatil como el que comentan ( con linterna y baliza). Tenia a mano un trafo de 12.3 v 10 A yn puente rectificador KBL10 y nada mas. ( el transformador estaba en un gabenite mediano de chapa de los que vienen para fuente de alimentacion.)   Puse los dos pines de alterna unidos del puente, y use solo la salida del pin positivo. la masa directamente del trafo.  Funciono perfectamente lo unico que apoye el puente al gabinete de chapa con un poco de grasa siliconada y un presinto. ( lo mismo no calento).
infle las 4 gomas de un trailer y ni se entero el puente.

Pregunta, cabe la posibilidad que el puente este mal conectado? que alguna pata este tocando algo?.

no tenia con que medir el consumo pero no creo mas de 5 amp bajo ningun concepto (el cable que trae el compresor es un pelito).

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2014)

Si el puente consume mas a la entrada que a la salida es que está mal conectado


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Si el puente consume mas a la entrada que a la salida es que está mal conectado



 ¡¡¡ O está dañado !!!

Es muy común escuchar que: "Pero si está NUEVO".

Sí. Eso puede ser cierto, pero es necesario que, en primera instancia...

El artefacto en cuestión esté BUENO.

Y claro que que, como lo resolvió KARAPALIDA La solución adecuada es: colocar el puente sobre un disipador - la chapa del contenedor es excelente opción, puede que no sea el material adecuado pero... es un disipador.
Además de que él utilizó el puente como si fuese un solo diodo (Queda como 2 pares de diodos en paralelo y los dos pares en serie) - rectificación a media onda - algo que también sugerí en un post anterior. En el caso de haber unido los pines de AC del puente, quedaría configurado, el otro diodo en paralelo al motor y por ello como Fly-Wheel.


----------



## juanblas09 (Jul 15, 2014)

Y si le pones un 7812 o es mucho amperaje


Aguante paint


----------



## Lord Chango (Jul 15, 2014)

juanblas09 dijo:


> Y si le pones un 7812 o es mucho amperaje
> 
> 
> Aguante paint





opamp dijo:


> Lo coloque a una bateria de 50Ah que tengo como fuentecita de potencia* y  me jaló 7.8A* en vacío( más de 40A en el arranque, en vacio), le coloqué  el pulgar a la salida de aire y *se levantó a 9.7A.*



Parece que es un poco mas de lo que soporta un LM7812.


----------

